# Milkbone



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

I have this dog food called milkbone and is the shape of a bone. there are 3 different colors, reddish, dark and light brown. is this good for my mices and how much should i give each week?

it's something like this...

http://milkbone.com/products/minisflavorsnacksdogbiscuits


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"INGREDIENTS
Wheat Flour, Wheat Bran, Meat and Bone Meal, Beef Fat (Preserved with Tocopherols), Poultry By-Product Meal, Wheat Germ, Chicken Meal, Salt, Bacon Fat, Dicalcium Phosphate, Titanium Dioxide (Color), Brewers Dried Yeast, Malted Barley Flour, Iron Oxide (Color), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Sodium Metabisulfite, Red 40, Blue 1

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein (min.)15.0%
Crude Fat (min.)5.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)3.5%
Moisture (max.)12.0%
Calcium (min.)0.54%
Phosphorus (min.)0.45%
Copper (min.)6.6 mg/kg
Zinc (min.)108 mg/kg
Iodine (min.)1.4 mg/kg
Vitamin A (min.)4500 IU/kg
Vitamin D (min.)450 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min.)45 IU/kg
Riboflavin (min.)2.0 mg/kg
Pantothenic Acid (min.)9 mg/kg
Vitamin B12 (min.)0.020 mg/kg
Choline (min.)1080 mg/kg"

Other than the salt content, that sounds like a remarkably healthy treat. Not unreasonable protein-wise, only a little fatty, and plenty of vitamins and minerals. No corn, too! So long as you've no issue feeding meat to your mice (some folks prefer veg mice *shrug*), you should be fine. Still just as a treat, so not enough to disrupt their daily diet. Maybe a chunk the size of their heads weekly?


----------

